# Hate is too strong of a word....(Mineralize Eyeshadows)



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2008)

But I really, really, really times a million, dislike MAC's Mineralize Eye Shadows!!!!

I've bought a couple from each collection for the past couple of years and they are always the same. I try all bases (paints, paint pots, mixing medium, udpp) and they always turn into a glittery mess. I asked the MUA if the new ones are any different than the past ones, she said yes! 
I bought Odd Couple and Sea and Sky. I have only tried Odd Couple, but again- it's a glittery, hot mess on my face with so-so color pay off. 

/rant

Anyone else fel this way? What brush do you use to apply these? Am I missing the boat? lol


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Im with you. I can never make them work and end up getting rid of them. Yet I continue to buy them! Uggg...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

You're not alone... I don't like these either! I've got 3 (Illusionary/Burning Ambition, Bright Side/Gallery Gal, and Family Silver). The first two aren't as bad because at least they're not glittery, but the color payoff isn't that great. Then Family Silver... now that one is just a glittery mess. I really don't like it at all. I checked out the recent MES, but I passed on all of them. Hot Contrast was the only one I was interested in anyway, and when I tested it, it was just chalky and glittery. No thanks! I think the eyeshadow in the permanent line or the regular LE eyeshadows are so much better than the MES. I think the hype comes from the fact that they're duos and LE. I won't be buying anymore ever.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I only have one mineralized e/s and it IS super glittery, but I like it *shrug*

The only thing I don't like about them is that they cave out, instead of just being flat. I depotted the one I have and it kept breaking off because I couldn't close the top. I ended up just having to scrape it until it was flat. Luckily I was smart enough to save the scraped off product into an empty jar, so no harm no foul. LOL


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Hate is just the word.....


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I look like someone punched me in the eyes today...Odd Couple blahhh!

Coming soon to the clearance bin...Hilly's new MES!! Half price can't beat that lol


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I actually don't hate them at all.

I don't have any from A Muse, but I have Ether from Flashtronic. I love the colors applied together. The perfect smokey blackened turquoise. It's easy to make it fall but by tapping the brush off it gives me the perfect amount that won't fall on my cheeks. And you can tell the difference if you compare it to Stormwatch or some other deep deep turquoise color.

I also have Silversmith, Family Silver, Engaging, Earthly Riches, and Mi'Lady. I loooove these ones. I love the duo aspect, and I love how they're veined with different colors. They offer translucent sparkley finishes, but when used wet give a gorgeous opaque coverage. Using them wet helps with fall out ALOT. I do think they're sort of a weird texture, and they "chunk off", like sort of break. But I think they're beautiful and I couldn't resist them when they came out. I don't experience alot of fall out with them that much.

Omg I looove the new ones! I have two Hot Contrasts, a Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, and Odd Couple. These are the smoothest formula'd Mineralize Eyeshadows to date (with the exception of Pink Split and Love Connection). All of mine are very smooth with little fall out. The solid sides are very smooth and gorgeous dry and wet. I especially love the Black in Hot Contrast. Looooove!

Edit: I use the 242 to apply them.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Thanks Bunny! I will try with the 242.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Edit: I use the 242 to apply them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I forgot to mention I used the 242 as well. I find it to work the best with the MES because it can really pack on the color.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I posted about this in the Electroflash discussion, I've never had any luck with MES. I had two from previous collections that I gave to my sister. 

Then I bought two more with this new collection and tried so hard to make them work coz i loved the colors (different brushes and bases) but no luck. So I returned them and got more Mineralize Blushes. Now those I adore


----------



## Divinity (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I used to be of the same opinion, esp. regarding the color payoff and esp. with the Flashtronic ones.  Talk about a glittery mess with no color payoff!  Well, I got suckered in with the Mi'Lady and Engaging shadows and then again with Sea and Sky and Hot Contrast.  They are a lot smoother and the color payoff seems better.  I just always use them wet to get the best pigmentation.  I bought the 249 from the Flashtronic collection and find it works great!  I'll have to try the 242 - thanks for the tips


----------



## nibjet (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

likewise! I swatched sea and sky with my finger and picked it up because it seemed better than mi'lady, but it's like as soon as it hits my face it turns into a mess!

I got sucked into the mineralized shadows before because of the bright red in mi'lady, and again with the blue from sea & sky, and I swear no matter what color they hit me with I won't purchase any more mes!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Poor Hilly.  LOL

I use the 242 as well.  With the ones that are glittery or chunky you HAVE to use them wet to get them to go on smoothly.  I love the MES from A Muse.  They are so smooth.  The ones from Flashtronic are kind of a pain in the ass but the ones from Antiquitease are cool.  You also have to pat them on and take your time.  Pat and build the color.  It works a lot better.


----------



## marinasmith (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I have Family Silver and I feel the same way. It's a glittery mess...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

^^ I was just mentioning in the Electroflash thread that my original Family Silver was nothing but a glittery mess, but I picked one up at my CCO this morning that is gorgeous! I think they just really vary.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

you're not alone I only bought one but it takes a TON to get any color....it is so pretty though I wish it was more vibrant on my eyes and not in the package


----------



## rbella (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I feel ya sister!  I love my new ones except for my Polar Opposites.  I HAVE to apply it wet.  I love Odd Couple, though.  I do use the 242 to apply all of them.  Maybe that's why I love these so much?  But, I don't like the previous ones AT ALL!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Awwww.  Sorry for the disappointment, Hilly.  

Look at the bright side.  At least you are a glittery hot mess, as opposed to a plain, old hot mess.  The first is just _slightly_ more glamourous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*whispers* Don't throw anything at me, but I looove them.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I'm not much of a MES lover either. I have to really want the colour (such as Mi'Lady - that red!? YES! Or the two sides combined...) in order for me to have it kicking around. I bought a Sea and Sky from someone because I'm in love with the dark blue mono side, and it turns out the one I got has very little of that, hence partially negating my entire reason for getting it. As for the colour on the mixed side... I'd be perfectly happy to just stick with my azrael blue pigment.

I gave ether a shot just for the hell of it (actually, I think I bought it from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and never, ever touch it. MAYBE as liner, but that's about it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I love these MES compared to the Flashtronic ones.  Those ones it was impossible to get any color on your lids.  The Antiquitease duos were much better...although still not great.  I think Earthly Riches was the best of the bunch in terms of color payoff and texture.  Nothing beats the original A Muse and Rococo MES, though.  The texture of those were great and color payoff was very nice.  These new ones much closer to those than any of the other releases.  It is harder to get a decent color payoff, but patting/packing on is really the key.  I've become accustomed to doing this, especially when working with pigments, so these are no different to me.

Not all MES are created equal.  Some of the Electro Flash ones are more prone to fallout than others.  But some people also have a higher tolerance if they really like the color.  Personally, that's how I operate.  I'm willing to give a little if I love the color.  Don't worry, Hilly, I'm sure you'll find one that's right for you!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I absolutely hate them. My first and only was mi'lady and after trying it out, I promptly returned it. I didn't expect it to be so sheer. I didn't try it wet but to be honest, I don't want to use a shadow or pigment that I HAVE to use wet. I want it to have decent pigmentation on it's own and using it wet should be only be an option.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I don't like them either, I don't even bother getting them anymore although they always look so pretty in the pan it's hard!


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Awww, I love mine. I only have three: Engaging, Ether and Odd Couple. Engaging really is very glittery but I love the amber color so much. And I use the otherside as a blush mostly. Ether is BEAUTIFUL. Yes, there is a ton of fall out, but using it wet over Greenstroke saves it and makes it more then worth it. I just got Odd Couple and love, love, love the purple side. Not sure about the otherside yet. It is really glittery and doesn't give that great of payoff, but over my Nice Vice I make it work and or course using them wet is best LOL.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I don't want to use a shadow or pigment that I HAVE to use wet. I want it to have decent pigmentation on it's own and using it wet should be only be an option._

 
I completely agree! That's another reason I'm not a big fan of these or really any eyeshadow that must be used wet to work well. That's why I don't care for mineral e/s in general.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I forgot to mention I used the 242 as well. I find it to work the best with the MES because it can really pack on the color._

 
another one for the 242 !

I also spray it lightly with some Fix+


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I'll be honest, I really don't like them. Hence why I bought only Sea & Sky. I returned Hot Contrast b/c it is sooo dupable with shadows or pigments. I mean I like them for the colors and shimmer they provide but they are kinda messy and have a lot of fallout when applied dry EVEN with any base. The 242 or a wet brush with some fix + will do the trick but that is only when you apply them wet, will they work. I hate them dry!

I for one love to pack on color with any shadow or pigment. And I can't really with these without creating a mess. I do agree that they did perfect the formula of these compared to the the ones in the past collections. But they are still pain in the neck. So I am with you here.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I own one, Mi'Lady. The red side it great, the purple is awful. Yuck. The MES that lack heavy marbling seem to work the best. I'll use a sponge to pack on Mi'lady or my Sonia Kashuk Large Angle Brush.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I agree...I bought Mi'Lady specifically for the red side, and I wasn't that pleased with it to be honest.   The new ones, same deal:  Odd Couple's purple looks just like every other purple, and the veiny side is just glitzyglitter that looks funny.  I doubt i'll buy another one, but knowing me, I won't be able to resist.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Yea MiLady's red did not do a thing for me either. Le Sigh!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I have only had one mineralize eyeshadow....which is Sea and Sky....girl this shadow is incredible to me. I dont think its chunky at all, and the solid side is very pigmented...
i had a little bit of blue dust under my eye but hey who cares. I applied mine with fix+ on a fluff brush (i guess it was a fluff brush) and i used beigeing shadestick underneath.

ive heard a lot of ppl say this about the MES...but try ur sea and sky, i think you'll like it!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

^^ Thanks Becky for the advice. I will try it. If I like it, I will post a FOTD tomorrow lol.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Had them, hate them, got rid of them.... wil never buy another one again in my life. 
I actually prefer the two Kiko baked eyeshadows I was given by a wonderful friend - less fallout, WAY better colour payoff and not nearly as glittery, these are superior by far.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I am so glad to know this, b/c I haven't been able to visit specktra much lately, or buy much MAC other than staples ... and I wasl really eyeing up the MES this time.. especially odd couple and one other one I can't think of the name, the bronzy one.  

Good to know... love you guys and your strong but true opinions!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I only have one mineralized e/s and it IS super glittery, but I like it *shrug*

The only thing I don't like about them is that they cave out, instead of just being flat. I depotted the one I have and it kept breaking off because I couldn't close the top. I ended up just having to scrape it until it was flat. Luckily I was smart enough to save the scraped off product into an empty jar, so no harm no foul. LOL_

 
Totally OT: You _depotted_ your mes??!!  How the heck...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and it's still (essentially) all in one piece?!?!

I cannot express how astounded I am.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I have only had one mineralize eyeshadow....which is Sea and Sky....girl this shadow is incredible to me. I dont think its chunky at all, and the solid side is very pigmented...
i had a little bit of blue dust under my eye but hey who cares. I applied mine with fix+ on a fluff brush (i guess it was a fluff brush) and i used beigeing shadestick underneath.

ive heard a lot of ppl say this about the MES...but try ur sea and sky, i think you'll like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree with Rebecca!  Sea & Sky is one of the better MES that MAC has done.  The mono side is so pigmented and gorgeous.  

As a whole I do like SOME of the MES that MAC has done but overall I prefer regular MAC eye shadows and finishes.


----------



## msmack (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

The only one I liked and didn't sell/swap away is Mi'lady... I really like that one! The rest I owned were just a pain in the ass/too much work for me...


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I LOVE MY MES! The MES are the only collection I had been looking forward to every year. I like the dome shape with various veinings,shimmers,glitters and unique colors it produce. 

I have the all the MES from Rococo,Amuse,Flashtronic and Antiquitease, except for Rococo which I only have Whim and I love them all. IMO the most unique colors are from Flashtronic,due to the different colors veinings.

I use a paintpot as a base and my fingers for application,no fallout problem at all.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I always get stuck liking one color and not the other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Out of all the ones I have bought, the only one that I remotely liked was Fresh Green Mix, but I feel like I can dupe the colors with all the other e/s's I own, so I ended up sending it too a friend. 

I need to stop buying them ... I hate Lovestone. HATE IT.


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

I agree. I'm too lazy to try to mess with using them wet. I only have one MES, Lovestone from Flashtronic. Lucky for me that one also makes a good blush or I'd never use it!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

*Hm. I love them. Love. Them. But, I also love glittery shadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I know tons of glitter isn't for everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I use the #239 or the #252 brush to pat/pack on the shadow. "Packing" them on the lid really helps a lot to reduce fallout, and make the colors sharper (it also helps so that the glitter doesn't get swept all over your lid, so that it appears "disco-ballish").  For more control, the #228 (tiny lil' shader brush) is great too!*

*I have several of these: Persona/Screen Vinyl, Illusionary/Burning Ambition, Family Silver, Engaging, and my new favorite, Sea N Sky. I also have a couple more I cannot remember (the singles..not the duos).*

*That's too bad you don't like them, because I think they're beautiful and very wearable; but from what I gather here, you're not alone. Well, I guess that's why MAC has SO many products...because not everyone likes the same things, so if they have a ton of stuff, there's something for everybody!!*


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seeking Refuge* 

 
_I need to stop buying them ... I hate Lovestone. HATE IT._

 
I was so floored by the depotted mes I forgot to reply to the actual topic!  I have to say I'm totally drawn in by how they look in the pot and my initial swatches of them but 3/4 Flashtronic shadows went up for swap after trying about 5 times for each.  The only one I've kept is Lovestone b/c it's so pretty but I think the veneer over my love for it is cracking.  Maybe I just need to do more of the pat thing, lol.  But I did that with Odd Couple and was disappointed to see the purple side - the bold, mono colour! - disappear after a few hours.  I love the hint of lavendar in the melange side but is it really worth it?  Nobody notices it anyway!

One thing I do love about Odd Couple - the bronze vein running through the melange, while it may be very sparkly, looks just like Solar Bits on me and is 80% less messy.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Call me nuts but I don't hate these all that much. I am noticing that mac has been improving on these as time goes because in my time I have noticed less fallout with antiquitease than with flashtronic, and even less with electroflash.

I am currently loving my hot contrast just like bunny. I packed it on top of pure ore metal x for what i thought was an awesome effect. I used the 242 for the lighter color on the inner lid, and my 217 to smoke out the outer corner and crease with the black side. No fall out at all for me and the result looked amazing!


----------



## Dommie (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I look like someone punched me in the eyes today...Odd Couple blahhh!

Coming soon to the clearance bin...Hilly's new MES!! Half price can't beat that lol_

 
We'll be on the look out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Odd Couple and I liked over Beig-ing SS


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Hate is too strong of a word....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*whispers* Don't throw anything at me, but I looove them._

 
 I heard that! I loooove them too!!


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 25, 2008)

I absolutely love them and in fact am wearing some today...

As as base, I use Paint in Bare Canvas, applied with a # 242, over the entire eye. 
Then I highlight the brow with Vapour ES, applied with a # 213. 
On my lid, I'm wearing the solid part of Fresh Green Mix MES, applied with a # 239. 
In the wide crease, I'm wearing the veined part of Fresh Green Mix MES, applied with a # 275. 
In the tight crease and outer V, I'm wearing Ether MES, applied with a # 219. 
Then I used # 225 to blend. 
Lastly, I used a # 231 to line the top lashline with Fluidline in Blacktrack. 
I'll try to get a pic on here when I get home tonight cause it looks pretty freakin sharp.

(For lips, in case anyone cares, I'm wearing Barbie Rockin' Chick and Malibou Barbie. I decided to skip a lip liner as it makes it look a little softer since the eyes really pop.)


----------



## stv578 (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to feel the same way about these and thought I would only pick up Fresh Green Mix from this past collection.  I'm now the proud owner of 8 of these!  I don't get much fallout from FGM, Polar Opposite, Hot Contrast or Sea & Sky.  In fact, found the texture on these to be really nice.  Two to Glow has some fallout, but nothing I can't live with and then there's Pink Split and Odd Couple!  Now those two I agree are a glittery mess.  So at least I know that some of these can be really nice, but they're definitely something that seems to vary from shade to shade.

Don't give up on Sea & Sky!  I am not really into blues and I love this one!


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 27, 2008)

Omg! I love them! I use em w/ my MAC 213 and spray them lightly w/ fix+
For a base I use Bare Canvas paint! I have Odd Couple and Fresh Green Mix. So yea! also instead of applying them w/ a side to side sweeping motion, I press them against my lid (to prevent the hot glittery mess lol)

Here I used Odd Couple on my little sister! with a bit of Beauty marked in the outter V and dazzelight as a highlight.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...d/IMG_6311.jpg

Hope this helps others like the mineralized!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 27, 2008)

I love, love, love MES....from the AMUSE collection to ELECTROFLASH, I adore them. I use my trusty 239 and 219 brush and have little or no fall-out. I use any base that suits me -- paint pots, paints, CCB, or UDPP, and it's all the same. 

For those shadows that are weak in pigmentation for my NW45 skin, I use either Fix+ or mixing medium to intensify the colors.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 27, 2008)

I hated them too until I started applying them wet with my 239 brush.  I spray Fix+ on the brush, then dip it in the shadow.  It made a world of difference and the color payoff is really good...and I'm pretty picky about whether something has good payoff or not.  Keep trying!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 27, 2008)

I really really like them! The only one I'm not so fond of is Mercurial - that one is mainly shimmer and no colour. I got Pink Split recently and it didn't seem chalky to me at all. I am away on a course though and really busy, so I have no real time for makeup and therefore have not tried it properly.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Omg! I love them! I use em w/ my MAC 213 and spray them lightly w/ fix+
For a base I use Bare Canvas paint! I have Odd Couple and Fresh Green Mix. So yea! also instead of applying them w/ a side to side sweeping motion, I press them against my lid (to prevent the hot glittery mess lol)

Here I used Odd Couple on my little sister! with a bit of Beauty marked in the outter V and dazzelight as a highlight.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...d/IMG_6311.jpg

Hope this helps others like the mineralized!_

 
Gorgeous job on your sister! Really makes me want to run out and get Odd Couple, but I'm resisting the evil MES.


----------



## iwantmakeup (Jul 28, 2008)

I only have 1 mes and its Ether and I love it. I stood at the mac counter last week and drooled all over the new mes's and didn't buy one...they all look way to glittery for me. I don't know what it is about Ether...I guess its the color.


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 28, 2008)

ughhh me too, im having really bad buyers remorse w/ these! i'm sooo sick of the glitter, the fallout is awful. I still love sea & sky cause it's such a great blue & if i'm wearing blue i dont mind glitter... polar opposites is great too for nights out, but i dunno what to do w/ the other 3 i bought... dont want to return them & waste the product, but otherwise i lose money ugh! ... plus they really bother my contacts.... anyone else had this problem?? :/


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Gorgeous job on your sister! Really makes me want to run out and get Odd Couple, but I'm resisting the evil MES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly! That was done gorgeously, but I thought I was done with these Electroflash MES when I bought FGM, Sea&Sky and Hot Contrast!! Well, here's one more vote for Team MES - I love these a lot more than I'd like to admit, esp. this time around with all the amazing combos. 

And call me crazy but Mi'Lady is prob my favorite MES - both sides! And when you mix them together, it's makes that beautiful fuschia color. Also, I've never used these wet, and have had plenty of pigmentation- the only one I've really been disappointed payoff wise is Engaging - beautiful combo, not so great showing up on the lids.

I have so far: Engaging, Family Silver, Silversmith, Mi'Lady, Sea and Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Hot Contrast and one from an '06 collection. And maybe Odd Couple next!


----------



## wheresmytea (Jul 29, 2008)

glamdoll, your sister looks gorgeous!

I have to say, I love really the MES.  Patting seems to work for building up colour, but I like the fact that if I'm in a hurry I can just slap a swipe of By Jupiter on my lids and it looks like I've used more than one colour and gone to way more trouble than I really have.  I'm lazy like that


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 29, 2008)

MES are the BEST e/s from MAC ever!!!!


----------

